# Replaced cpu fan but pc won't register replacement



## lyricaldemise (Jul 8, 2012)

I have an AMD phenom quad core (old store bought Pheonix II). I replaced both the cpu and auxilary back panel fan. I have made upgrades to the system (installed new sound card, new graphics card, and increased both ram and memory) so new fans are different brand with higher rpm capability to handle higher temp. When I turn it on both fans engage, but cpu doesn't register the new fans (I still get the error, fan failed message). I have double checked all of the connections and all of the connectors/cables. Unless there's an incompatibility issue I can't find the problem. Anyone have any ideas? At this point I would appreciate anything.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello lyricaldemise, welcome to TSF.

Did you install a new power supply? It sounds like your system might not have enough power to make all that stuff run, so the fans are not running as they should.

What are the make and model of your power supply?
What is the rating (in Watts)?
Can you test your power supply with a multimeter: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html ?

An insufficient or failing power supply can damage your components and ruin all of your hard work.


----------



## lyricaldemise (Jul 8, 2012)

First, thank you for the welcome. I will double check my power supply. I did not think about the increased draw of the new fans, thank you so much. I have been meaning to pick up a mutimeter, this is a good excuse. I will also double check what the max. draw of the fans are. Again, thank you so much.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You're welcome. 

It's not just the new fans; the sound card, graphics card, and RAM probably need more power than the older ones.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Only fans connected to the Mobo fan headers will be seen in the Bios or any 3rd party apps.
Where do you see the "fan failed" message?
Fans draw minimal power and the PSU would not be an issue for the problem you describe.
Knowing what we're working with usually helps us to advise better.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

If the bios is giving you the error that the cpu fan is not there , but you can see it is working at a viarable rpm, you could just turn off the fan warning in the bios.

For example, it is silly for a PC to report there is no cpu fan when you have watercooling, now.


----------

